# Help needed Please



## Autumn Wind (Sep 13, 2011)

As I posted in my greeting, I have a 1 year old female Ragdoll. When we got her from the breeder she was very loving, but s time has gone by she has gotten very with withdrawn. She will not sit on our laps, she runs away if we try to pet her. We have no idea what happened.
Now she’s even getting too hard to feed, it’s like she doesn’t want to eat anything I put down for her, but she cries all the time (for something). I will put food down, and she’ll walk away and cry so I’ll get her something else. This will go on, maybe 6 different times or more, and she still won’t eat. I feel so helpless when she just cries and nothing I do seems to satisfy her.
Any advice will be most helpful. Thank you.
Tammy


----------



## CloudReader (Sep 16, 2011)

I think you should make a vet appt. There could be a medical reason why she's refusing food. Has she been losing weight?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I would agree that you need to call a vet. What are you feeding her?


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Definitely needs a vet appointment. Meanwhile, how is her elimination, especially her stools? Is she passing much? Is it formed or liquid. Normal looking? What about her mouth and teeth? Any sore areas? Is she drinking water? Is she throwing up? And as mentioned before, is she losing weight?

Have you added any other animals to the household? New cat or dog? Could she be afraid of something in the home?

Really, she needs to see a vet, especially if she is losing weight or is having trouble with her elimination or her teeth.

Good luck and I hope she is well soon.


----------



## Lsdvn (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Autumn, 
I have to agree. Over my 20 years of cats I haven't dealt with anything like you're describing. I too, would suggest contacting a vet. It may be something as simple as a picky eater but it might be a dietary issue - needing a certain vitamin she is not getting. Good Luck, and please keep us posted. 
Lori


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed, vet time.


----------



## Salt and Peppy (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree you should visit your vet. Have you tried giving her "people" food? She needs to eat. Something. Here are a few things to try, if you haven't already...
Tuna fish.
Eggs. My cat loves them hard boiled. LOL.
Chicken.
Cat Sip (you can get it at the grocery store for around $1). It's a cat-friendly milk.

Even try a few unorthodox things, if she won't eat those things; sour cream, vanilla yogurt, shredded cheese, etc.
Mind you, if she will eat these things, it's not a permanant fix. She still needs to be checked out. But until then, she shouldn't have to be hungry.
Good luck! I hope she gets better!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

While I echo the othe others that a vet appointment is what is needed, I will also suggest a couple of 'try thistype things' until you get her to the vet. These are things we suggest with new or foster cats and kittens, just a way to narrow things down and maybe see something you miss in regular home care.

Start by limiting to one room, a comfortable room where you spend time but where she can not go so far away - a bedroom would be good at this point.
Monitor the litter box, how much does she pee and poop - even knowing just a few days worth can help with the vet visit.
wet foods - many will promote raw but they may be a big jump and honestly with fosters we count ourselves lucky when we can convince new owners to feed canned.

Basically set yourself to monitor her more closely to see if there may be any new details prior to the vet visit.

A note on the people food suggestion - try not to go there - you can pick up some cat specific higher end foods and try pureeing in the blender - wellness core smooths out nicely. many canned foods can also be mixed with some warm water to form a batter consistency that some cats will eat.

It sounds like you work pretty hard to give her what she wants, take some detailed notes on what she will eat and what she refuses - this may help the vet as well - more information is always better.

Nora


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that your baby isn't doing well. I agree that it would be best to take her to the vet. Please keep us updated.


----------



## BreCalmor (Sep 18, 2011)

We have a 9 year old ragdoll and have something similar happen a few times. Try a little wet cat food in a bowl and water it down. We found that ours liked to drink, but no eat; so the cat food water worked until she went back to cat food.

Just an idea.


----------



## IdahoChick (Sep 18, 2011)

it could be something as simple to treat as an oral abscess, or something a bit more challenging, like a blockage or stones. 

Good luck in your efforts to help her!!!

-A.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

How is she doing now?


----------

